# Puppy won't come



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I think you just need to use the leash for awhile, and start working on teaching her a solid recall so she comes no matter where she is.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

sorry to laugh but we had a mix golden border collie and many times out of the blue the stubborn border collie came out of him. He was very food motivated so every time he came inside he had a treat or his food. He would come back after his routine property check and sit in front of the kitchen door asking to be let in even though I was still outside.


----------



## madcatter (Aug 24, 2011)

Just a stray thought - I wonder if Molly has arthritis and the stairs are causing her pain?


----------



## Mom2Chester (Dec 29, 2012)

Claudia M said:


> sorry to laugh but we had a mix golden border collie and many times out of the blue the stubborn border collie came out of him.


That is exactly what it is like....her just being stubborn.....unfortunately, the treats do not seem to be working anymore.


----------



## coffenut (Jan 3, 2012)

When I call Káva she stands and stares at me for a good 30+ seconds before she comes tearing for me as fast as she can run. It makes me laugh but oh do I get irritated when she is staring at me and I can see that she is debating with herself.


----------



## Mom2Chester (Dec 29, 2012)

madcatter said:


> Just a stray thought - I wonder if Molly has arthritis and the stairs are causing her pain?


You know I thought the same thing, except she is only 8 months old. I also thought that maybe that she tripped and fell on them and was now scared. She seems to run up and down them just fine, except for when I want her to :doh:


----------



## ArcticCat (Dec 1, 2012)

You try call whistles. Bird call. Duck call would work. Make a game out of it.


----------



## Mom2Chester (Dec 29, 2012)

OK..just let the dogs outside. When I came back a few minutes later, to my surprise Chester and Molly were both waiting on the deck to be let in. Only when I opened the door to let them in, Molly ran back down to the bottom of the stairs and laid down. Of course when I call her to come in, she doesn't budge. Down the stairs with the leash I go....this is beyond frustrating...I am thinking it is now a game with her.


----------



## ArcticCat (Dec 1, 2012)

Maybe its to hot in your house. When you open door she feels the heat.


----------



## Mom2Chester (Dec 29, 2012)

Well...just like she all of a sudden stopped coming...now she is back coming again (?????) 

It started getting really bad last night. She actually ran from me when I tried to get her to come in last night and again this morning. But then later this morning, I tried something different. Chester came inside like he always does and I gave him lots of love. We have French doors on our deck, so Molly could see Chester getting all the love through the door. So I then opened the door and told Chester to go get her and he ran down to bottom of the stairs to Molly (I swear he understands English..)...anyway...I then called for Chester to come...and guess what??? Molly came too....weird...

I just let them out a little while ago and called for Molly to come in and she came....so we will see....giving her lots of love and treats for coming in when called so **fingers crossed** she is learning


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

I think you've just got to give her some time. She hasn't been with you that long. I'm sure it's frustrating, but it's a big adjustment for her to move to a new home.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Reading your original message, you mentioned she had spent her previous months kept outdoors. So being inside really is a change for her. The first couple of weeks she was most likely trying to settle in. I know it's frustrating, and I swear that even though we think we are using a happy voice, they still can sense our frustration. Which is why she might have run away from you a particular time. Just keep practicing recalls. Practice recalls back into the house when you are not in a hurry to get her back inside. This helps lower the frustration level. Plus just do it a couple of times. End on a positive note, and repeat it later. Sooner or later it clicks in their brain. Remember, you need to break 6 months of no training during her formative months. But she is young so hopefully will learn quickly as she continues to settle into her new life. Having your other dog around certainly seems to be helping as well. Good luck!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

If she was previously an outdoor dog then being indoors may make her anxious...time, repetitions and a leash are your friend...


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

There could be many reasons. But lets not forget she is eight months old - she, quite honestly, could just be being a brat! Not that she is being bad in any way, but she could just be a silly, bratty, adorable teenage dog who does crappy stuff like this! I know I am just starting it - today I called Winston in and he grabbed his ball and ran the other direction and made me chase him around the yard. She could just be in a difficult stage and at first she was so confused and nervous because of the move and the change that it didn't come out until now.


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

I would teach her to come when call only on leash. Make it positive and fun. The leash makes you be able to control that she can't make the mistake. Call her if she doesn't come you can real her in....big praise. To come when call takes a long time of consistency. Don't repeat the command and don't say it unless you can follow through making it happen. 

Many people think puppies know the come when called command. True is many puppies will run to you no matter what you say because they just want to be with you. Now at this age they can decide they just want to come and do what they want. Teach them the recall command only on leash and don't through the word to the back yard for a while.


----------



## dgmama (Nov 29, 2012)

Mom2Chester said:


> OK..just let the dogs outside. When I came back a few minutes later, to my surprise Chester and Molly were both waiting on the deck to be let in. Only when I opened the door to let them in, Molly ran back down to the bottom of the stairs and laid down. Of course when I call her to come in, she doesn't budge. Down the stairs with the leash I go....this is beyond frustrating...I am thinking it is now a game with her.


Diego does this too sometimes! He views it as a game, I think it's quite funny. I'm glad because I won't get irritated, just laugh at him. If he doesn't listen, I come inside, shut the door, and walk away. Then in a few seconds I hear is butt walk up on the deck. As I open the door he bolts off. Usually I just go get him. I actually should put a long lead on and have some treats to lure him in. He used to be good at "lets go in!" but I've slacked off and he's lost it. Time for me to quit being lazy!
I agree about being positive, the come command shouldn't be harsh sounding, instead, fun and exciting. Make your dog WANT to come to you. What's helped with my boy is I will sometimes release him when he listens. Then he thinks if he comes, he gets food, praise, petting, AND gets to go back to what he was doing. Sounds worth it to me!


----------



## Mom2Chester (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks for all your replies. She has done much better today. I realize that the training will take time, especially since she is an older puppy and spent her early months with none. She is actually doing surprisingly well in all other aspects...no accidents in the house, chews only on her things, very minimal obnoxious puppy behaviors....I am counting my blessings b/c I know it can be MUCH worse. Thanks for letting me vent! 



Our3dogs said:


> Reading your original message, you mentioned she had spent her previous months kept outdoors. So being inside really is a change for her.


I think there is a lot to what you said....she did spend the first 7 months of her life outside, so as luxurious as being in the house is from our standpoint, she is probably like..."What the heck??" :uhoh:


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

My pup Ellie lived isolated for her first months and I'd have a terrible time getting her indoors. She found the outside to be much more comforting, especially since her first day, she bolted through the screen door, knocking it over and then running full blown speed inside, sliding into a stand and breaking a candle, shattering glass everywhere! I was sure she thought this was a house of horrors!

Since we haven't formally taught the "come" command, I don't want her to get mixed signals by calling come and her not responding. So, until we get to a reliable training of that word, what I have done instead is have a bucket of treats. When I'm ready to have the dogs come in and know they've done their business, I shake the treat bucket and she knows what's inside. It has worked well for us, and soon I'll replace it with come. She gets a treat each and every time she comes in so it's associated with a good thing! 

Best wishes! Patience is key! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Red Retrievers (Apr 15, 2011)

She lived outside her entire life until you adopted her. She most likely has had no training and little interactions with people. She is more comfortable with your other dog, thus she comes in sometimes with the other dog. I would recommend keeping her inside when you take her out keep her on a leash and bring her back in. She does not know any commands so to teach her the here or come command get a helper and sit across the room from each other. One of you will have the dog have your partner call the dog with the command you use when the dog gets to them give a treat. Now turn the dog around and send the dog back to you using the command and give a treat when she gets to you. Do this for about 5 minutes. Do the same thing again later for 5 minutes. Continue with this excersise until the command is solid. She also most likely doesn't know her name you can use the same procedure to teach the name.

Good luck


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Lots of advice here thought I might throw in my 2 cents...I've found when teaching recall having complete control over the pup makes a world of difference. A leash or longer lead gives you that control. It's also a reward game...your pup has to make up it's mind what's going to be the most fun staying out here chasing butterflies or going back to my human?

This is where you help her decide if coming back to you means a super reward in the form of a high value treat, a prized toy or tons of affection she will lean toward you.

If she chooses not to come this is where the lead comes into play...you only call her once then reel in with a treat to follow.

Initially you want to practice this in an area with as few distractions as possible like inside. And set her up for success and always end on a positive note.

Be consistent don't let her outside off lead and call her giving her the chance to refuse the recall.

Never call her when you don't have that control and you're not 100% she'll come. Never call her and chase her if she won't come...if you do this you've just created a new fun game for her and believe me she'll want to play it all the time!

If she gets away and you doubt she'll come then don't give her the opportunity to fail go get her or use a favorite toy to entice her in. Make it fun.

The other thing you want to avoid is the game over...this is when you call her and then put her in...she's thinking bummer maybe next time I'll wait a bit before coming. Make it a habit to release her several times after the BIG REWARD for coming.

This way she's thinking, lets see, if I come I get a high value reward and right after I get to go back out and chase those butterflies...it's a win, win for her!

I think it's also helpful to play games...make it fun. *When you're inside play hide and seek...with no other distractions your pup will love to try and find you. *Eventually as both you and your pup become more confident move outside and play the same game...it really can be fun and a great learning experience at the same time.

The other thing about recall IHO is you never stop teaching and reinforcing it throughout your pups life and good lord never scold your pup for not coming on time...given the choice in the future you'll be the last place she wants to go.

It does take time and some for though on your part but having a dog with a reliable recall is totally worth it!

Hope this helps...

Pete


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Sydney is three and hardly comes when I call her - if it makes you feel any better (but it makes me feel horrible).


----------



## princess heidi (Jan 10, 2013)

*He would come back after his routine property check and sit in front of the kitchen door asking to be let in even though I was still outside.*
that's hilarious!!


----------



## tania (Dec 22, 2011)

I completely agree with FeatherRiverSam.

My strategy while training is usually this:

- COME!! (when sure she is coming)
- Very high value treats
- high pitched voice Good Girl!!! 
- (maybe a little tug on a rope, depending if she is playful)
- Ok, GO BACK to the backyard! (or GO SNIFF, or GO PLAY, depending on the situation)

This last one is an environmental reward. If the most rewarding thing is going back to the yard, then send her back! That way, she won't be expecting that she will have to go inside the house if you only get her in 1 out of the 10 times you call her.


----------

